# how long before winter air is needed and does it need to be freshened every now & NT



## Mikie (Sep 16, 2003)

?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Just change it once for winter and again in the spring. But make sure you use the right brand of air for your tractor or it might void the Warranty  
Jody


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh oh, here we go. 


Heres the REAL truth. You NEED to keep the summer air in the front tires!!! It is lighter the the cold winter air, so helps add more weight to the rear wheels, for better traction on the ice. You MUST also add the winter air to the rear wheels for the same reason.


----------



## Bob_in_Ma (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes.......but don't forget to pre-humidify the air that will be installed for winter. Un-humidified air will dry out and crack your tires. 

Bob


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That must be why my tires cracked on my Snapper i didnt pre-humidify the air for winter just changed it.  I dont think it was because of the 20years they were on their.
Jody


----------



## mowerman1193 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have one tractor that just has the dozer blade on it and the tires get fresh air every time I use it and if I use it more than 15 minutes it gets more fresh air  

Think its about time for some new tires for it one of these days..


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

BE sure to Check the high-compression bumper bolts when you air them up. Don't want to void the warranty on it.


----------



## Bob_in_Ma (Sep 16, 2003)

I've actually been using a PRV (pressure relief valve) on each of my tires tires to accomplish the same thing. They eliminate over-pressurization due to seasonal temperature fluctuations.

Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I hope you guys use two compressors to avoid cross contamination! Never ever mix air!


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Safety Concern!!*

Anybody responding to the seasonal air exchange issue needs to use extreme caution when refilling tires . Placement of the air intake on your compressor is critical.If it is located too close to the backside of any of us as we fill the tires we take a very real chance of mixing in highly explosive gas. An Accident with an overheated tire filled with this mixture could wipe out a neighborhood.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a good one slipshod. LMAO!
Jody


----------



## Shane22 (Sep 17, 2003)

WOW I never change the air,I just rotate it front to rear and side to side.Boy since I moved down south,I just can't seem to get it straight.
  Shane


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

*Best Air*

If you want the best air for your tractor, I have Super Premium SeaBreeze Air available in cans. As fresh as it gets, and with added salt for that great flavour!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

That's great Jim, but since your air is from the beautiful country of Canada, it is metric air and won't work in our inch measured tires.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Man, you guys are killin me!!!!:furious: 

I do have a question: Wouldn't humidified air in the winter stand a chance of settling and freezing, giving a bumpy ride? Or if over inflated with humidified air possibly freezing and exploding, we all know water expands when frozen?????? 


This is a funny thread!!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Best Air*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *If you want the best air for your tractor, I have Super Premium SeaBreeze Air available in cans. As fresh as it gets, and with added salt for that great flavour! *


nova scotian air... nothing better... do we have to pay canadian dues?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

To satisfy my curiosity, how do you metric folks measure air pressure in tires? I'm not sure I've ever heard what the proper units are.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

You guy’s are living in the dark ages. I don’t fool with
changing air in any of my tractors anymore. 
After the tire “Break-In” period, I change all my tire air 
to Mobil .001 synthetic. 
Get with it, air changes are a thing of the past.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Air is measured in MegaPascals

202 Mpa's equal 30 psi

Our air is bilingual and is specially formulated to work in both metric and English tires. I know, if Americans are the only ones still using it, why is it English measurements?

But be very careful if you try that synthetic air - if you get any mixed with regular air at high speeds it will solidify and lock your wheels up solid.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I firmly believe that your best bet is to go to your local gas station to get your air. Take a roll of quarters with you and use their compressor that's mounted outside. Think about it...your compressor is inside your climate controlled garage. That air will only work if you drive in the garage all the time. If your air intake is outside the shop and the compressor is inside, well that's even worse. The air outside is cold and the compressor is warm. This results in confused air that could lead to some serious manueverability problems. 

Bottom line, use the one that's always outside. And change your air every time there is more than a 10 degree difference in temperature.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

OK now that you have made a believer out of me. How in hell am I suppose to properly dispose of the used air that I have just changed????

Inquiring minds want to know!!!!

Dean


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You catch it in a old enter tube and take it to the tire shop for proper disposal


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You catch it in a old enter tube and take it to the tire shop for proper disposal *


This is becoming way to complicated for yours truly!!
The follwing pic shows thst I have given up on tires and the like!!
Dean

Air as I know it Pic


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice plane, but wait a minute. There's a lot of air in those tubes isn't there?


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

You should freshen the air in those floats a minimum of once a year or every 100 hours of flying time.  

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Archdean…
aguysmiley’s right. Without the air in those tubes that plane 
sinks like a stone. Better follow the maintenance schedule 
Mark laid out or you’ll find yourself on the bottom of the lake. 

No doubt about it, air maintenance is serious business.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

aguysmiley and memmurphy,

No problem as they are pressurized with fresh atmospheric air by a venturi immediately upon takeoff and simultaneously drained of and (Purged) of stale used landlubber air on every flight!!

Dean

Does anyone think this foolishness will ever end?? Not me!!!


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: Best Air*



> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *If you want the best air for your tractor, I have Super Premium SeaBreeze Air available in cans. As fresh as it gets, and with added salt for that great flavour! *


Jim,

I'd like to order some of that Canadian Air you have available, but I'm not sure of the current exchange rate. I think it's 1.24 PSI Canadian = 1 PSI US. Also, I have my tractors on a low salt diet, do you have some that's desalinated????

:furious: :furious: :furious: 

waynl


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice six shooter there Archdean, I know this is Oklahoma but the land rush is over!!!! 

Welcome aboard!!
Where did you take that picture??

:captain:


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Nice six shooter there Archdean, I know this is Oklahoma but the land rush is over!!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard!!
> ...


Thank you for the welcome and the picture was taken in front of some land I own at Shulin Lake some 80 miles northwest of Anchorage Alaska, used to Live Anchorage AK prior to retiring to Grand Lake (Grove, OK)

PS. The .44mag is to shoot myself if the Brown Bears get too frisky!!!!
Many abound there!!! They like the Blueberries and Airplanes!! I don't carry it here if you were wondering............
Dean


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I lived in Anchorage from Sept 86 to Sept 89, with uncle sugars flying club. It is a neat place and am planning to take a vacation up there maybe next summer if we can get the funding!!! 

How much property do you own up there?? We were looking at house prices in Anchorage the other night and they are real pricey! We were just taking a little brain vacation with the house hunting, most of the properties were not even 1/4 of an acre and a 1500sf house for over 200k!!!! WOW talk about sticker shock! Big difference between Oklahoma and Alaska! 

Again welcome aboard and enjoy the site!!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *I lived in Anchorage from Sept 86 to Sept 89, with uncle sugars flying club. It is a neat place and am planning to take a vacation up there maybe next summer if we can get the funding!!!
> 
> How much property do you own up there?? We were looking at house prices in Anchorage the other night and they are real pricey! We were just taking a little brain vacation with the house hunting, most of the properties were not even 1/4 of an acre and a 1500sf house for over 200k!!!! WOW talk about sticker shock! Big difference between Oklahoma and Alaska!
> ...


So Stewart, what are house prices like in Oklhoma?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *I lived in Anchorage from Sept 86 to Sept 89, with uncle sugars flying club. It is a neat place and am planning to take a vacation up there maybe next summer if we can get the funding!!!
> 
> How much property do you own up there?? We were looking at house prices in Anchorage the other night and they are real pricey! We were just taking a little brain vacation with the house hunting, most of the properties were not even 1/4 of an acre and a 1500sf house for over 200k!!!! WOW talk about sticker shock! Big difference between Oklahoma and Alaska!
> ...


Thank you for the welcome, sent you a private msg. with details, having said that I lived there from 1978 to 1992 and built my home in Eagle River and picked up the 10 acres in question (pic) at Shulin lake through the Matanuska homestead thingy!!
My two daughters still live in Anchorage and I have not returned since 1992 reason being my snowblower was a Bobcat 743 and had 9 feet the winter before I left the hillside in Eagle River!!
Dean

PS let me know if you don't receive the PM


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> * most of the properties were not even 1/4 of an acre and a 1500s house for over 200k!!!! D *



that is amazing.. why would they cost so much money?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by balmoralboy _
> *So Stewart, what are house prices like in Oklhoma? *


In the Norman area they start out around 100k or so for 1500 or 1600sf. That is a city lot which is probably about a 1/4 acre or a little less. We have 2.5 acres with a 2700sf house and paid less than 200k. We live about a mile or so just south of town. Bye


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Look, if your going to change the air in your tires for winter, by all means use synthetic air. 

Now I know this is going to get a lot of people on this forum pretty excited but there are lots of advantages to doing so. Cooler running, lighter weight, greater molecular stability, wider temperature range, proven military testing, installed on all the premium brands of tractors, user friendly, available in convenient quantities, reasonable price, long lasting.

One warning to the wise! Don't install synthetic air until after the first 5 hours on your tractor. Give those new tires a chance to condition themselves.

Happy Plowing


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

You should be aware that if you make the change over to synthetic air it will be most advisable to change out those old out dated shrader valves to the new bunion valves. The difficulty will be in finding the #5 finnegan pins required, as they are getting a little scarce, especially since everyone is making the change over.

:cpu:


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> * The difficulty will be in finding the #5 finnegan pins You should be aware that if you make the change over to synthetic air it will be most advisable to change out those old out dated shrader valves to the new bunion valves.
> :cpu: *


There's an upgrade kit available now that includes all the new parts for doing that. Be sure to pump the old air into a sealed container to avoid damaging the ozone layer. Then take it to your nearest recycling facility that specializes in freon and other dangerous gasses. If someone takes a picture of you letting the air out into the atmosphere you can be fined up to $10,000 per tire. :fineprint 

Mark


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

You have to remember that if you switch to synthetic air you have to disassemble, clean & repack your muffler bearings with a MilSpec, hi-temp, hi-pressure ultra-moly-lithium grease! You could just buy new ones from KaleCo., but they're expensive! YMMV. :duh: :hide:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

(deleted)

Need to read all pages first....

:worthy: :worthy: 

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *You have to remember that if you switch to synthetic air you have to disassemble, clean & repack your muffler bearings with a MilSpec, hi-temp, hi-pressure ultra-moly-lithium grease! You could just buy new ones from KaleCo., but they're expensive! YMMV. :duh: :hide: *


Man them muffler bearings are expensive at a $100. apiece or $179. a pair. Think ill stay with reg Dino air.:dazed:


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

And don't forget to polish the tractor with high speed missle wax!!!


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

just use sta-bil air additive after the first five hours of use and leave it in all season long.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *just use sta-bil air additive after the first five hours of use and leave it in all season long. *


Yea sta-bil air is good but pri-a is better not only does it stabilize the air it also makes stale air fresh again.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Safety Concern!!*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Anybody responding to the seasonal air exchange issue needs to use extreme caution when refilling tires . Placement of the air intake on your compressor is critical.If it is located too close to the backside of any of us as we fill the tires we take a very real chance of mixing in highly explosive gas. An Accident with an overheated tire filled with this mixture could wipe out a neighborhood. *


 Time for a safety reminder!!!!:what101:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder slip some of us forget about the safety issues sometimes and need to be reminded.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Perhaps as an additional precaution one should avoid eating or drinking before starting the re-pressuriztion process.

Mark


----------

